# Interactive composition/performance



## DaveGraham (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there, sorry for popping up un-announced. My name is Dave Graham and I'm a London based composer.
I have written a piece called "23 Fragments" designed to be played by an ensemble of volunteers via the internet.
If you play an instrument and read music, you can be involved! The piece is made of 23 short melodic fragments of music...which people can record at home (following some rules in the score) and then email the recordings to me. I'll layer them and build them up and create the finished piece.
As a volunteer you will get a recording of it for your trouble. Apart from this, it is a non-commercial deal.
If you are interested you can find the score and rules on the website at www.23fragments.tk

I thank you for your time, and hope that you would like to be involved!

Dave Graham


----------



## DaveGraham (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi again

Anyone interested?

If you have any concerns or questions feel free to ask away!


----------

